# Guess What I Was Doing Today??



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Any one up for a guess as what might have been going on today?

Okay so I won't be :evil: this time, and just tell you that we have delivered three baby boys.
Oskarka is doing well and I'm sure that she is happy that it is all over with and she can now enjoy her babies. 
I know that we said there were suppose to be four, but I guess we were seeing something else in the x-rays because it wasn't a fourth puppy.
I am guessing though that Oskarka must have felt that she had to even up the score between males and females here since her sister had the three little girls she felt that we needed three little boys.:biggrin1:

Here are their just hour(s) old pix eace:

These two are the first sable boy born. He was born at 5:20pm and weighed 4 5/8 oz


















These two pix are the second sable boy born. he was born at 7:25pm and weighed 5 1/4 oz


















And last but not least we have our Cash #2:biggrin1: black & Tan boy. He was born at 8:00pm and he weighed in at 5 1/2 oz


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Look at those little smooshy faces! Muuuah I just want to kiss them!
Congrats on your boy power!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are great looking pups! My husband would coment that the black and tan was a beer. I hope all are well. What is the average weight for a puppy? Just curious.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheryl,
I'm not sure what would be considered an average weight, as I have seen many ranges. Oskarka's last litter ranged from 2 oz to just 4 oz. so these guys are a bit bigger than her last litter. I have heard of some havs having 6,7, and 8 oz puppies. :jaw:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OH wow they are tiny little guys! Thanks for adding that pic with the fingers so you could really judge their size.

Cash was my favorite from the last litter so I am glad for a Cash repeat!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh they are all so cute! Congrats to you and Oskarka on the little boys!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to the world! Your big brother can't wait to meet you!!!:whoo:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations on this Easter litter!!
Those are handsome little fella's!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All I can say is Awwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are all so adorable but I call the second sable boy, he is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

HELP!!! I am getting a big case of MHS!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Soooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy! They are adorable.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL I'm not sure a doggy mommy would like me much. I don't know how anyone can keep their hands off cute little puppies!!! I keep going back and forth between 1 and 2 but think I will claim #2 before anyone else does. I can't wait to see more pictures as they grow. 

Poor Amanda must be just dying with all these new puppy pictures.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay more puppy breath! Congratulations!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

TOO TOO sweet!! Congratulations on the new litter...they are precious.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! Awww, they're so cute. They look great for just borns. They're going to be beautiful. I can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Heather these are some beautiful boys. Great sizes too. Congratulations to all.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ohhh be still my heart! No 3 takes my breath away!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Heather. They are beautiful. Hope you share lots and lots of pics as they grow. It will be fun to see them change over the next 10 weeks.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh Heather ~ Congratulations! Very tiny and very sweet!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!

Ryan


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I want sable boy number 1 please he is so cute. I have MHS so bad.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh -- they are soooo tiny and adorable! Black and tan, huh? Guiness would be an oh so cool name for him! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, congratulations yet again. Your girl delivered adorable babies! They are sooooooo tiny!! 

Yes, I've heard of a litter of 6 puppies where the smallest was just under 6 oz. That STILL is pretty tiny to me! lol


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Good things DO come in small packages! Look how tiny! They are precious!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your boys!! They're so cute. 
I was looking at a hav the other day that was born black and tan and turned all silver. That one really shocked me. Darn, I can't remember who the dog is now either. I'm dealing with oldtimers I guess.
Enjoy the puppy breath


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, my - what wee little boys!

As for sizes, I haven't had one smaller than 5.2 ounces yet. Even in a litter of six, most of them were 6 ounces. (Piaget was 8.2 ounces!) It is interesting how the sizes differ so much even during gestation.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I just went in to see if mom wanted to go out one more time before bed and this is what I found.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What gorgeous boys!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are gorgeous!

Congratulations!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your babies!:baby::baby::baby:
They are all adorable!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - they are soooooo cute! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Mom looks so sweet giving her little guy a top off before night-night. I'm in love!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the photo of Mom and babies, Congratulation.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What sweet photos! Congrats Heather and Oskarka!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your "boy brigade"! They are sure cutie pies!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awwwwwww what a sweet Mommy!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh...they are so cute!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What beautiful boys.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your precious baby boys. Mom is beautiful too :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is an up date on our 3 little gents they are 1 week old today.
They are getting big very fast. We still have not been able to come up with names yet, but hope to soon.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Such darling babies! Aaaawww!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! All the puppes are so cute. :kiss:

Heather, enjoyed the picture of your 1 week old cute boys too. :kiss:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I adore that first boy - is he considered a sable? How big are they now? Just give them some huge kisses for me.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They are so cute and tiny. Congrats on the babies.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh goodness they are especially cute


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

oooooh......love those sables!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Tic-Tac-Toe three heart stealers in a row!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on the handsome little boys!!!! They are too cute!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They keep getting cuter and cuter! SPSL- time to get together!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I like the name idea Tic, Tac and Toe. very creative-- when I saw these new curled pictures of them heather-- I immediately called them in my head (in order) Cashew Nut, Hazelnut, and Pecan Nut. They are beauties!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> I adore that first boy - is he considered a sable? How big are they now? Just give them some huge kisses for me.


Lisa,

Yes the first boy is a darker sable and the third boy is a lighter sable. All the puppies have pretty much doubled in size. They now range from 8 1/4 oz to 9 1/2 oz
And we give them kisses every day :kiss:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Tic-Tac-Toe three heart stealers in a row!!


Sharon that is cute. That could maybe become their names:biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> I like the name idea Tic, Tac and Toe. very creative-- when I saw these new curled pictures of them heather-- I immediately called them in my head (in order) Cashew Nut, Hazelnut, and Pecan Nut. They are beauties!!!


Missy we will have to wait and see if they are a little nutty


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

They look adorable and seem to be growing so fast. Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> They keep getting cuter and cuter! SPSL- time to get together!
> Amanda


I agree Amanda. I might have to join SPSL for these pups! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

How did I miss this thread. Congratulations, they are just too adorable for words. I just love the 1st one, now wait the 2nd one, no wait the 3rd one......I just can't make up my mind, as they are so cute! What color is the middle boy a havana brown?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would name them Bud, Miller and Corona~~ound:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I would name them Bud, Miller and Corona~~ound:


Funny Katie!!! ound: You gave me a good laugh for Sunday!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julia,
The second boy is our second "Cash", he is a black and tan the only difference between him and Cash is this boy will have a lot more tan then Cash.



MopTop Havanese said:


> I would name them Bud, Miller and Corona~~ound:


Katie you crack me up.:biggrin1:ound: Though I don't think Corona would be very good-people may think that he was the Corona disease:brushteeth:

Sorry that was my first thought


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Heather, that is just wrong that the first thing you thought of when you saw Corona was a disease 

We need to get you out more


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I would name them Bud, Miller and Corona~~ound:


Ha! Ha! Ha! Of course speaking from my experience with Heather's Cash #1- Bud, Miller and Corona would be too blue collar for her boys. Heineken, Guiness and Bass would be more like it! Better yet Merlot, Bordeaux and Chardonnay....

I say this because Cash turns his nose up at water from the tap and likes to chew on his bully stick with a blue boa wrapped around him.... and don't even get me started on his foo-foo show dog prance uh I mean walk.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Heather...your boys are so beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One week old already?! Time flies so quickly.

What's holding you up on the names? Do you have something in mind already or is nothing clicking yet? Give us some leads and we'll run with it for you!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay we have decided that we liked the "nut" name theme. And since we have "Apples" and "Oranges" I figured that "Nuts" would go good with the fruit









So here are all the different kinds of nuts and now we just have to decided on three of them- Ugh I never realized that there were so many different kinds of nuts

Hickory 
Beech 
Oaks 
Chestnuts 
Macadamias 
Pili 
Illipe 
Brazil 
Kola
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Pistachio[/FONT] 
Java 
Olive
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]walnut[/FONT] 
Chocolate 
Mangosteens
Almond
Monkey Bread
Sandalwood 
Soy
Pecan 
The Exciting Guarana Nut 
Akee 
Genip 
Cashews 
Jak Fruit 
Calabash 
Betel 
Nutmeg 
Peanuts and Other Beans 
Sunflower 
Sesame 
Pumpkin Gourds 
Water Nuts 
Manna, Dicots 
Coconuts and Palms 
Pandanus 
Pine (Pignolia) 
Cycads 
Ginkgo

So what are everone else's thought







:ear:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Heather, how cute! Well, since they are all boys, I think my favorites are:

Manna, Pandanus, Java, and Kola.

Although the Exciting Guarana Nut sounds fun!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think the puppy on the left should be Cashew!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

The puppy in the middle could be Java.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Cute! I vote (from left to right) Cashew, Kola, Java.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I like Nutmeg, Cashew and Calabash or Brazil for these absolutely adorable nut brown boys.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I wanted a black and tan when I was looking the last time....I didn't get one, so I'll claim number two!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh the black and tan will be mine and his name is buckeye- like the OSU nut


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww! CONGRATULATIONS!  THEY ARE SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The boys are now 2 weeks old. They are sure moving around a lot more and their eyes are starting to open After much debate around here, we have decided to take a different turn with their names. We decided that there wasn't much in the "Nut" theme that we liked or could agree on. SO we did finally come up with a theme that we all liked and the boys are now named







The theme that we have gone with is "Timepieces"
So hear they are:

This is is the back and tan boy and his name is *Vacheron* (va-sha-ron)
We are still debating about the registered name as we have a couple of ideas being 1. *Cache's Tour d'Ile *Which is one of the world's most expensive wrist watch ever sold. It sold for 1.5 million







I couldn't imagine spending that much money on a watch.
or 2. *Cache's Priceless Timepiece*









This is our darker sable boy and his name is *Giovanni *I think we may call him "Gio" for short. And his Registered name "*Cache's Exclusive Timepiece*"









And we have our light sable/cream boy and his name is *Movado* (moe-vah-doe) it means "always in motion" so that is what his registered name will be too, "*Cache's Always In Motion*"









The other name that my husband liked was Piaget (pee-ah-jaay), but I told him that we could not use that name as we already had a Piaget on the forum I feel like I would have to get copyrights from Kimberly, with her famous boy








I will put more updated pictures of the boys after their eyes open. I may even finally sit down and figure out how to do a couple of shot videos of them too.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pictures and I love the names.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, I just must Have Gio. look at that face!!!! I am really selfishly happy that the black and tan is now named Vacheron and not Cash. I was feeling protective of my Dog in Black's uniqueness.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they are so sweet, they need to be kissed.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Heather, I just must Have Gio. look at that face!!!! I am really selfishly happy that the black and tan is now named Vacheron and not Cash. I was feeling protective of my Dog in Black's uniqueness.


:biggrin1: That's ok Missy, he was never going to be named Cash, that was just my example to our other Cash for his color I am glad too that we finally found names that we could all agree on too.
And I do agree with you that Gio is quit the little looker:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I love those names...even better than the nut names! They are adorable!


----------

